# Initialiser en Mac Os Standard ou Étendu ???



## lorenzo76 (30 Mars 2004)

j'ai un Powerbook g3/400 (Pismo), et je dois l'initialiser...
quelle est la différence en une initialisation MacOs et MacOs étendue ???
Pour laquelle dois-je opter ?

Merci


----------



## Oizo (30 Mars 2004)

Le format Mac OS étendu est un format de disque dur qui augmente le nombre de blocs dallocation sur les disques. Ce format permet denregistrer plus de 65 000 fichiers par disque dur et maximise la capacité de stockage des disques durs de grande capacité en réduisant la taille minimale des fichiers.

À lexception de la taille minimale des fichiers, la différence la plus visible entre les formats Mac OS étendu et Mac OS standard est le nombre maximal de fichiers pouvant être enregistrés sur les disques.

Il est donc préférable d'utiliser le format MacOS étendu.


----------



## lorenzo76 (30 Mars 2004)

merci beaucoup ! 

et en faisant une petite recherche (ce que j'aurai du faire avant d'envoyer ce post...), j'ai tout pigé sur le HFS et HFS+...


----------

